# 2003 Competition Stuff



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2002)

J'Bo's Plan of Attack 

Well i thought that i would start another diary for the 2003 season, so here it is

Competition outline: 
March.8th= Figure (Novice)
May.24th= Figure (Nationals)
June.14th= Fitness (Provincials)

I decided yesterday that i was going to enter the figure competition (which is only 12 weeks away) when i qualify i get to go to the Canadian Nationals (in Edmonton) and compete for an IFBB Figure Pro Card. Since i did the Physique Challenge last year at Nationals i thought the figure would be fun as well.

So considering that i only have 12 weeks til my competition its time to busta move. Here are my stats and plan of attack. If anyone has any suggestions or commments please share.

Height: 5.9
Weight : 132lbs
BodyFat : 13%

Advantage : Upper body is always fairly lean 
Disadvantage : lower body needs some catching up


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2002)

*4 week loading diet*

Please feel free to commment! 

This diet is for non workout days

Meal One: 8am
3/4 cup of plain sugar free yogurt
1 Tbsp no sugar added jam
1/3 cup of dry oatmeal

(1 Tbsp. glutamine, calcium, multi-vitamin, and vitamin C)

Meal Two: 10:00am
Apple
1/4 Cup Hemp nut butter or Hemp seed nuts
1 scoop protein (with water)

Meal Three: 12:30pm
Tin of tuna
1 Tbsp. Mayo
1 Cup brown rice
1/2 cup Veggies

Meal Four: 3:30pm
Banana
1/4 cup of raw nuts
1 scoop protein (with water)

Meal Five: 6:30pm
Serving of chicken or beef
1 1/2 cups of veggies
1 Tbsp. Paul Newman's dressing
1 potato or 3/4 cup rice

Meal Six: 9:30pm
1 scoop protein (with water)
1/2 cup frozen berries
2 Tbsp heavy cream

Water: 6 liters

This diet is for workout days

Meal One: 6am
Banana
2 Tbsp peanut butter

(1 Tbsp. glutamine, calcium, multi-vitamin, and vitamin C)

Meal Two: 8am
Shake: 1/2 banana, 4 strawberries, 2 scoops of protein, water
1 T Udo's Oil
1/2 bagel (yes i know this isnt the best option but it fills me up and keeps me going)

Meal Three to Six are the same as above.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2002)

*Training Schedule*

Monday:  Legs
1 & 1/4 Hack Squats: 5 sets of 6-8 reps
Deadlifts: 5 sets of 15 reps
Standing Calf Raises: 4 sets of 15 reps (with double contraction)
Glut Isolator: 4 sets of 8 reps

Tuesday:  Rest

Wednesday: Biceps and Triceps
Wheel Barrow (like a seated dip) 3 sets of 10 reps

Superset: Cable Curls and Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10 reps

Superset: Skull Crusher and Preacher Curls (with cam): 3 sets of 10 reps

Thursday AM: Cardio and Abdominals
High resistance stair climber for 20 min. plus 20 min. flexibility
Weighted crunches: 3 sets of 12 reps
Swiss Ball Jackknives: 3 sets of 12 reps
Decline Oblique Raises: 3 sets of 12 reps
Leg Raises: 3 sets of 12 reps
* Abs are done in a circuit with little to no rest in between

Thursday PM: Gymnastics

Friday:  Rest

Saturday AM: Dance Class

Saturday PM: Back and Chest 
Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows: 3 sets of 8 reps
Wide Grip Chins alt. with Palms in Grip Chins: 4 sets of 8 reps
Bent Over BB Rows: 3 sets of 10 reps
BB Chest Press: 2 sets of 8 reps
Pec Dec: 2 sets of 8 reps
Swiss Ball Pullovers: 2 sets of 12 reps
Fitness Pushups: 2 sets til failure

Sunday: Gymnastics


----------



## kuso (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey babe, great to have you and you pink parts back  

Good luck!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2002)

Good luck?

What no comments on the plan?

Where did your 2 cents go?

Not the Kuso i once knew.


----------



## kuso (Dec 15, 2002)

You`ll get my 2 cents after I read it all  It`s 1am here and I didn`t have the energy to go through it all  Just wanted to say hi


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2002)

Alright, your off the hook for now.

Hi to you too.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm no professional but it looks good to me  Glad to see you back and ironically enough I just got my head out of my  and started back on the program you helped me so much with! I thought I could eat "normal" 

Great to see you


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm with Hammer ... I'm no professional either, but I look forward to seeing you in Edmonton.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2002)

*What?*

What do you mean NT?
Your going to be there?
AWESOME!
I am very excited because i am expecting a friend of mine Janie Keith to turn pro at this show. She has been very close in the past couple of years and we are helping eachother out for this comp. Also my "new friend" (heheehe) who is a bb and model will be coming to check it out.
You know of anyone competing in it?
Give me some details?


----------



## lina (Dec 16, 2002)

Welcome back! 

Is this a bulking or cutting diet? I assume bulking from your carb level?

I have never seen Hemp butter before. What are the macros and does it taste good?

Good luck with your new year goals!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

he he ... I was thinking about what I wrote this morning on the way to work ... didn't make much sense.  It was early morning jibbersish.  

what I meant to say was that like Hammer, I'm not expert but your routine and seem good.   the second part was supposed to read, we live in Edmonton, so it's a good chance we'll be going and if you're there, I'd make sure to at the very least, attempt to say hello.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey J'Bo 

Glad to see you back!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 16, 2002)

Lina...I assume she has listed a cutting diet....remember that calories are the most important thing when cutting..IMO..then you need to alter the macros.  Some people achieve tremendous success with cutting diets still moderate in carbohydrates.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2002)

Comments?  You want some comments???  Okay here goes:

*THAT IS YOUR PRECONTEST DIET???*

Okay I say that HALF in jest since hell, you may have achieved success on this plan before.  And if you have, all the power to ya.  But here are some reactions:

Too much fruit.
Not enough veggies.
Not enough protein.
Jam?
Too much sugar/carbs and fat in the same meal.   Try to have protein and carbs OR protein and fat, at different meals.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Comments?  You want some comments???  Okay here goes:
> 
> *THAT IS YOUR PRECONTEST DIET???*
> ...




 

....and might I say...you're getting much better w/ the smilies


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks W8, I try.  After you went postal on me, I don't want anyone else to get the wrong idea!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks W8, I try.  After you went postal on me, I don't want anyone else to get the wrong idea!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ok then.
Yes its a 4 week bulk (isnt that what i wrote)
After that i will cut for 8 weeks.

"Too much fruit.
Not enough veggies.
Not enough protein.
Jam?
Too much sugar/carbs and fat in the same meal. Try to have protein and carbs OR protein and fat, at different meals.

Just some thoughts."

Why is there too much fruit again?
Are balanced meals not the best?
If i eat protein in meal one i barf (to be honest)


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2002)

For a precontest cut (i.e. trying to get super lean) you really shouldn't (IMO) be having much fruit at all.  If you must, I would limit it to 1 peice per day and only have grapefruit, strawberries and maybe blueberrys.  Best to avoid on a strict cut.  You are better off getting your calories elsewhere.  Fructose is not a great source of carbs.  Fiber will come from the veggies and you should be taking vitamins so really it isn't necessary.

Balanced meals?  Who are you the AMA?  Still working off the food pyramid?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello my dear. Still hating me? 

TP, in all fairness there's not that much fruit. An apple, banana and some berries ain't gonna sabotage much too drastically, if at all. The carbs present in fruits aren't completely fructose. I think on average it's like 1/3 or so. So it ain't that bad. 

Jen, is meal#2 on w/o days post w/o?

If not, where's tha' fat?

And definately try and eat at least _some_ prptein in meal#1 that day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2002)

In a regular cut, I'd agree Rob.  I just don't think precontest its a good idea.  JMHO.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2002)

OK people perhaps your a little hard of hearing ITS A BULK NOT A CUT. I am bulking for 4 weeks and then cutting for 8. Should i repeat this one more time?

CD, Yes your still in my bad books...however it was nice of you to comment and be nice about it....maybe you have grown up  
Maybe not, but i think your still a cute little chicken (for now) til you piss me off. 

You have to excuse me though i am a little in shock over a "non-negative comment" coming from the daddy of all chicken's.

TP, did you hear me? ITS A BULK NOT A CUT.  By the way i have tryed every source of protein in the early am before workout and they have all  up. Meal two is a post workout meal and i have had to change the times cause by 10am i am starving. Ill add some fat to that meal though. Thanks.

I am already 13% and i only need to drop 3% max. and i have til March 8th.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> OK people perhaps your a little hard of hearing ITS A BULK NOT A CUT. I am bulking for 4 weeks and then cutting for 8. Should i repeat this one more time?
> ...
> 
> ...



Well first missy, one would have to be hard of READING!

And second, I scoured your first few pages, nowhere, until this post did you say that.

And THIRD, if it is a BULK for for weeks than:

*THAT IS YOUR PRECONTEST BULK DIET???*

Okay I say that HALF in jest since hell, you may have achieved success on this plan before. And if you have, all the power to ya. But here are some reactions:

Nice amount of fruit.
Not enough veggies.
Not enough protein.
Jam?
Too much sugar/carbs and fat in the same meal. Try to have protein and carbs OR protein and fat, at different meals.

Just some thoughts. 

_HAPPY?_


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2002)

"4 week loading diet" 
I geuss i should have put bulking diet then.

What kind of diet would you suggest TP?
I thought that i would keep my sugars til 8 weeks out because once i drop my sugar i drop bf% like crazy. I am just trying to find a diet that works for me.
I really like Team PDW8's diets and maybe i will do their bulking diet for 4 weeks and then their cutting diet for 8 weeks. However i do not want to have any dairy this time. The whipping cream made me feel crappy and my skin always looks thicker on it.

What do you think?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2002)

*Bulking Diet Revised*

Women's Bulk

Supps: Multi with meal one, 5 grams glutamine before training, 5 grams after.

NO CARDIO, NO THERMOS for 5 weeks!

Meal #1
4 oz ground beef
4 egg whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup (measured before cooking) oatmeal plus 1/3 cup of yogurt and 1 Tbsp. jam 

Meal #2
1.5 scoops of Protein powder
1/4 cup hemp seed nuts 
apple

Meal #3
Tin tuna
1 cup veggies
2 TBS Paul Newman???s balsamic vinegar
3/4 cup of rice 

Meal #4
1.5 scoops protein powder
1 Tbsp Udo's Oil
1/2 cup frozen berries

Meal #5
6 oz lean beef or chicken
1 cup vegetables
2 Tbsp Paul Newman's Dressing
6 oz sweet potato or 3/4 cup of rice

Meal #6 except Sunday and Wednesday, shake like meals 2 and 4

Sunday and Wednesday have - a cup of rice, 6-oz sweet potato, 4-oz banana, and 1-cup vegetables as a 6th meal.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2002)

Better?

W8 would these changes be equal to your original bulking diet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

That sounds better.  I honestly don't know their diets by heart, but in general I think they are well founded, contain sufficient amounts of protein (if I think you didn't have enough for a cut imagine my thoughts now knowing its a bulk), and have good energy sources.

Mainly when I have discussed their diets I have simply said that it is not the optimal diet for everyone (I believe that some people need more carbs, some need less fat, etc., so its basically a trial and error).

You could do this, especially if you have had success.

Another option would be to work in my comments, above.

IMO, the only difference in a pre contest bulk and the precontest cut are total cals.  The only diff being (again in my opinion) that you can have more fruit and perhaps dairy, which you don't want anyway.

Otherwise you should be eating clean.  Depending on your metabolism you can/should be 200-500 kcals above maint. now and 200 below maint on your cut.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Better?
> 
> W8 would these changes be equal to your original bulking diet?



Much.  I'd still take out the jam though.  Also check cals and make sure you are 200-500 above maint.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> That sounds better.  I honestly don't know their diets by heart, but in general I think they are well founded, contain sufficient amounts of protein (if I think you didn't have enough for a cut imagine my thoughts now knowing its a bulk), and have good energy sources.
> 
> Mainly when I have discussed their diets I have simply said that it is not the optimal diet for everyone (I believe that some people need more carbs, some need less fat, etc., so its basically a trial and error).
> ...



Where is the freakin smilie? 

I agree, very well said........the program is ALWAYS adapted for the individual!    (but very narrowly, as insulin is always kept in check)





DP


----------



## lina (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> IMO, the only difference in a pre contest bulk and the precontest cut are total cals.



Interesting?   I thought carbs AND cals were impt.  I see some even change carb sources from time to time too.

What about sugarfree jam? Smuckers makes 'm...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Where is the freakin smilie?
> 
> DP



Hey man, Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Interesting?   I thought carbs AND cals were impt.



Rember I am talking PRECONTEST bulk and cut.  Not your regular 'ole bulk and cut.  So IMO its just the cals.  But thats just me.

And if you are 12 weeks out from a show I don't see why you'd be screwing around with sf stuff, preservatives, sauces (sf, no cal whatever), etc.  

Perhaps its partially mental but I think when in this mode you need to be "looked in."  In this mode I actually LIKE boiled chicken!  Also, I think that the body works optimally when all that stuff (including diet soda, etc -- which I am a big fan off) is cut out.  I know Rob is going to jump all over this since this is just an opinion and not based on studies etc, BUT when training for a show, even an additional 0.5% help is a plus.


----------



## lina (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Perhaps its partially mental but I think when in this mode you need to be "looked in."  In this mode I actually LIKE boiled chicken!  Also, I think that the body works optimally when all that stuff (including diet soda, etc -- which I am a big fan off) is cut out.  I know Rob is going to jump all over this since this is just an opinion and not based on studies etc, BUT when training for a show, even an additional 0.5% help is a plus.



OK, I agree 100%


----------



## Robboe (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't drink soda at all.

I try not to put acids in my stomach too often - I save those special occasions for my beer.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2002)

Ok then CD.

TP, if i cut out the jam and all my sugar i am going to drop bf like a mother effer. I am one of those genetically lean freaks, i have been at 13% for the past 3 months and i havent followed any diet what so ever. If i eat this diet for one week (no cheat) i bet you that i will be down 1% and i dont want to drop anything right now.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Then eat more (clean) food!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then eat more (clean) food!



W8, I think our opinions are like the tides, either we totally agree, or we can't agree on the time of day.  

Couldn't have said it better myself.

Oh, one last point: *YOU ARE TWELVE WEEKS FROM STANDING ON A STAGE WITH BRIGHT LIGHTS AND HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE STARING AT YOU!!!*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> W8, I think our opinions are like the tides, either we totally agree, or we can't agree on the time of day.
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself.



 Yeah...I think you're right  We seem to be on a roll lately 



> Oh, one last point: *YOU ARE TWELVE WEEKS FROM STANDING ON A STAGE WITH BRIGHT LIGHTS AND HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE STARING AT YOU!!!*


----------



## joecamp4 (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi J'Bo,
Just wanted to say that it is good to see you back. I have still been around but more lurking.  I have all the knowledge that you helped me with in the past regarding diet and a good training program, now I just have to be consistent with it.
Anyways, good luck in your future goals...
Joe


----------

